# Notepad V1.1 Update - Copy-Paste, Word Wrap, Persistent Shift, and more



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just saw a reference to this Kindle app on Teleread and downloaded it.

Notepad

It has 8 five star reviews at this point, and I'm going to go try it as soon as I'm finished here. I know a lot of people use their phones for everything, but I'm not a big cell user and only have a simpl TracFone for emergencies so this Kindle app sounds pretty useful to me. I'd love to hear how others find it.


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been looking for a decent notepad for almost 3 yrs. This one is the best and is a great buy for 99 cents. I will no longer need to carry a real notepad when going out as I always have my DXG with me.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I just bought this, and can already tell I'm going to love it.  I'm another one of those rare individuals who doesn't have a "smart phone", or iPad, or anything like that.  I have to find pen and paper to make a note.  You can often find me with a pile of little scraps of paper with various things written down that I don't want to forget.  This is so much better!  Not only will all my notes be in one place, on the one device that I *never* leave home without, but I can even organize and sort them!  It really works so much better than I had hoped.  I've already got a grocery list and To-Do list started.  It's definitely worth .99 cents.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to try this on my DX.

Ed Patterson


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!  This is the kind of thing I joined the board for.  Will definitely check this out (I was planning to go to buy another small paper notepad after work today, so this was very timely).


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL I was just coming here to ask if the Kindle had any kind of Notepad type feature, and the first post I saw was yours!   Thank you so much for the link to this! 
I don't have any other high tech type gadgets like an Ipad or smart phone either. I write poetry and was thinking it would be nice to no matter where I am (my kindles always with me) to be able to record a few lines of poetry that pop into my head without scrambling for pen and paper before I forget the lines.  this looks perfect!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not the only person left on the planet whose phone is only capable of <gasp> making phone calls!

 Maria


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

It says "Not currently available" for me.  I wonder if that's a regional thing?  I'm in South Africa...


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> It says "Not currently available" for me. I wonder if that's a regional thing? I'm in South Africa...


Most (all) of the Kindle apps are not available to us


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah!
Another South African crawls out of the woodwork  

Oh well, thanks for letting me know - I was not aware of that.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't feel too bad SAfricans... it's not available to Australia either.  *sighs*  This would have been SO perfect.  I don't have a smartphone either, lol.


----------



## MartinC (Mar 2, 2011)

Not available in the UK either. On Amazon.co.uk there are three similar products. Judging by the reviews none of them work.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

When did Kindle start having apps? How do I find them?


----------



## MartinC (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually I've just bought one of the three UK products, called "Kindle Daily Notepad" (71 pence). It's not an app at all - just an empty ebook with a page for each month and dates down the left hand side. You use the normal Kindle notes facility. I could have knocked this up myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is 'active' content. . .sometimes referred to as "apps". . .that is available to Kindleers in the US.  Most are games -- scrabble, monopoly, sudoku, etc.  The Notepad linked above is also 'active' but is more 'useful' than 'only a game'*.  It's more than just an almost blank book that uses the notetaking feature.

*Please note, I have nothing against the games. . .a lot of them are VERY well done. . . but they're pretty much just for fun whereas this notepad may actually be helpful in organizing myself.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

meromana said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only person left on the planet whose phone is only capable of <gasp> making phone calls!
> 
> Maria


Ditto! I have the Kindle notepad download by 7Dragons.

I was just thinking last night that the Kindle is turning into the IPhone for the unsocial type - I can do lots of entertaining things with it, other than connecting with other people!


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess it's only available in US.
Waiting for the UK version!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm part of the team that made Notepad and thought I'd add a few points here -

1) Amazon has said that it'll extend apps to Kindle owners outside the US at some future date. Amazon just started taking apps from international developers in end January (including us) so there's definitely progress in terms of going international.

I have no ETA - However, hopefully, it's soon.

2) Notepad for Kindle App lets you add notes and edit them, it lets you search them, they're saved as text files you can move to your PC or Mac, you can move text files from your PC or Mac to Kindle (won't work for books or very large text files), 6 font size options, 2 font options. There's in-built backup.

You get a lot more than just a barebones note-taking app -though you can use it as such if that's all you need.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Got it! It should be handy for jotting down story and humor ideas, then being able to find them later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

abhi said:


> I have no ETA - However, hopefully, it's soon.
> 
> 2) Notepad for Kindle App lets you add notes and edit them, it lets you search them, they're saved as text files you can move to your PC or Mac, *you can move text files from your PC or Mac to Kindle *(won't work for books or very large text files), 6 font size options, 2 font options. There's in-built backup.


This is cool. . . .so if I have a moderately sized text file -- say a list of books by an author in order, I can simply copy that to the Kindle using the Notepad app and it will work with it. So then when I want to modify it to indicate, for instance, that I've read certain ones, or to add on a title when they write another one, I can do that directly on the Kindle and don't have to go back to the original document. I can keep a "To be read" or "here's the order" list up to date right on the Kindle. Do I have that right?

And, since you're here. . . .any thoughts on a calendar?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just watched the first part of the video. I just may get the app


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I purchased it last night.  I have not gone searching for the note yet over usb and/or placing one on the kindle but am looking forward to that.  For that price, it is hard to go wrong.  As a matter of fact, at that price, they could easily sell a few hundred thousand copies - they may have just created the goose that lays the golden egg.  

Abhi - good luck with sales.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

FREAKING GENIUS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

********Ann in Arlington - Yes, you have that right.

There are requests for a Calendar coming in so we have added it to our list of Apps Worth Working On. No promises but you might get a surprise sometime down the line .

*****DreamWeaver, thanks for the screenshot. The page you linked to has downloadable Help files in PDF and Word format. The PDF files work on the Kindle. The app itself has a Help section and the screenshot you shown is identical to page 3 of Help.

In a few days should have a Kindle friendly Help Document that combines the most common questions being asked.

******* ff2, thanks - we can use all the luck we can get. Hopefully we do manage to sell a boat-load of Notepad.

Also here is a post with detailed instructions and a video on how to do file transfers - http://kappreview.com/2011/03/17/kindle-notepad-app-file-transfers/

Its quite simple except for the very first time. Mac requires an extra step.

****

We actually have quite a few apps in the pipeline - hopefully in the coming months we can pleasantly surprise all of you.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

abhi, I know alot of people request stuff that isn't possible to add (sounds, alarms, internet usage, etc) but would a spellchecker be possible or is there some issue that makes it not feasible.


----------



## cadillac (Mar 9, 2011)

If you can't get the Notepad because you are out of the US, try this site
http://www.edukindle.com/?s=notepad
You can also get a calendar and a planner
By the way, they are all free


----------



## cadillac (Mar 9, 2011)

Let me correct that last post of mine.
The calendar and planner are for 2009. That's great if your time machine still works, mine is stuck accelerating into the future going 60 minutes an hour.
The notepad is ok, but could use more improvement.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

bashfulreader said:


> I've already got a grocery list and To-Do list started.


A grocery list is one thing I've thought would be helpful since I'm always making lists on paper and then forgetting to take them to the grocery store. However, for those who are considering doing this, or who do it already with lists on phones, etc., do you worry about theft? I have trouble with the thought of my Kindle laying on top of my purse in the basket of a grocery cart. Admittedly I do leave my purse there and turn my back now and then, but somehow I worry more about someone taking the Kindle.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Just a note for you folks out of country, if you have a US address to add to your account you can go into manage your Kindle change your country settings to that US address ( like your traveling) and buy things from the US Kindle store. 

  After you purchase what you want change your country setting back to your own country to avoid the GPS unit in the Kindle eventually figuring out your not currently traveling. 

  This works for those of us that have homes in other countries as well as the US.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> A grocery list is one thing I've thought would be helpful since I'm always making lists on paper and then forgetting to take them to the grocery store. However, for those who are considering doing this, or who do it already with lists on phones, etc., do you worry about theft? I have trouble with the thought of my Kindle laying on top of my purse in the basket of a grocery cart. Admittedly I do leave my purse there and turn my back now and then, but somehow I worry more about someone taking the Kindle.


Yesterday was the first time I went grocery shopping since downloading the Notepad. I must confess that I was actually more worried about dropping my Kindle while shopping (probably because I'd be too paranoid to just leave it sitting in the shopping cart). So, I actually took my list from the Kindle and scribbled it out on paper before heading for the store. That's still very helpful, as I can add to the Notepad list all week, wherever and whenever I think of something I need to buy. But it would make sense to just use the Kindle when I shop. Not sure if I'll change my mind down the road and use it in the store or not. I can definitely relate to what you're saying. (But I still love this Notepad thing - it will get a lot of use, whether I ever get over my paranoia or not.)


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

abhi, love the notepad app. I have found it so useful, I can wait to see what other apps, you guy have coming. Going over to amazon right now and writing a review.

Thanks for a great app.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just spotted this here & read the reviews. I just purchased it & downloaded it to both my kindles. Sounds so cool & very practical. I would definitely use this. I had already purchased calendars for the kindle & use them all the time. I can't wait to try this out & tell other kindle owners about this app. Thank you for developing this, Developer!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

bashfulreader said:



> Yesterday was the first time I went grocery shopping since downloading the Notepad. I must confess that I was actually more worried about dropping my Kindle while shopping (probably because I'd be too paranoid to just leave it sitting in the shopping cart). So, I actually took my list from the Kindle and scribbled it out on paper before heading for the store. That's still very helpful, as I can add to the Notepad list all week, wherever and whenever I think of something I need to buy. But it would make sense to just use the Kindle when I shop. Not sure if I'll change my mind down the road and use it in the store or not. I can definitely relate to what you're saying. (But I still love this Notepad thing - it will get a lot of use, whether I ever get over my paranoia or not.)


Earlier, ellenoc had said that she tends to forget her written grocery list at home, so I didn't think this would help her much, but this may help you (and others).

The Notepad notes are stored on the Kindle as text (.txt) files. You can transfer the Notepad grocery list text file to your computer (via the USB cable) and then print out your shopping list to take with you. Full instructions (including location of the text files on the Kindle) can be found here: http://kappreview.com/2011/03/17/kindle-notepad-help-detailed-help-for-kindle-notepad-app/, in the "Transferring Notes" document. You will find other Notepad help documents and videos there also.

_Added:_ Actually, you can just access the .txt document right on the Kindle and print it from there, without transferring the text file to your computer, but you will need to access the Kindle using the USB cable in order to see the .txt file and print.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just used it. . .didn't even read any directions -- it was very intuitive how to make a new note.  That's an excellent thing, in my opinion.  I feel sure I'll use it a lot!

And I still want a calendar!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

A calculator app would be great.  (IMHO    )


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> A calculator app would be great. (IMHO  )


there is a basic calculator app out there, I don't remember who it by.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

jah said:


> there is a basic calculator app out there, I don't remember who it by.


Mobigloo, the same people that made Mahjong Solitaire

http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Calculator/dp/B004JOKW5G


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just used it. . .didn't even read any directions -- it was very intuitive how to make a new note. That's an excellent thing, in my opinion. I feel sure I'll use it a lot!
> 
> And I still want a calendar!


I found Notepad to be very intuitive too!

I thought you may be interested in this, Ann.... I played around a bit last night with Microsoft Excel. I then saved the Excel document as a .txt file and transferred it to the Kindle for use in Notepad. There is "organizing" potential there, since you could sort in Excel before saving as a .txt, although it would be more useful if each note wasn't limited to 3099 characters. Anyway, it's fun to play around with. Cheap entertainment for a buck!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

jah said:


> there is a basic calculator app out there, I don't remember who it by.


Actually, there is a simple calculator built into the Kindle itself, using the search window! You can read the instructions here: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/#calculating. Check out the other "Kindle 3 Keyboard Shortcuts" there as well. It's really an amazing device, and this is the most comprehensive listing of tips that I've come across!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments and app ideas everyone.

Dreamweaver - thanks for adding details on transferring files and printing straight from Kindle. I should add that second part to the main help.

***

Sporadic - a spell checker is a stretch for two reasons

a) Loading and keeping a dictionary in memory.
b) Running the spell checker.

We will probably have to make some performance improvements as people are using the app in ways we hadn't anticipated and might end up having lots of notes in Notepad. 
It's going to be very difficult to do a spell checker. 

I'd say it's a stretch to be able to get it in. 

*******

Thanks for the app ideas. Calendar and Calculator are both in our 'Apps we would like to do' list and hopefully we can surprise all of you sometime this year.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

abhi said:


> We will probably have to make some performance improvements as people are using the app in ways we hadn't anticipated and might end up having lots of notes in Notepad.


abhi, if there are improvements made to Notepad, do you know if Amazon would contact earlier purchasers so we could update our version? That would be really nice. Because of the 3099-character per note limit, I do think you're right that people may have a lot of separate notes. Is there currently a limit on the number of individual notes?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

abhi said:


> Dreamweaver - thanks for adding details on transferring files and printing straight from Kindle. I should add that second part to the main help.


Another question, abhi. In addition to printing the .txt file right from the Kindle (via USB connection), I have also _edited_ the .txt file directly on the Kindle (without first transferring it to my computer) and saved it. It seemed to work fine, but is direct editing of the .txt file on the Kindle not a good idea for any reason?

(I should add that I used Microsoft's Notepad program to edit the .txt file on the Kindle, just to be clearer.)


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Earlier, ellenoc had said that she tends to forget her written grocery list at home, so I didn't think this would help her much, but this may help you (and others).
> 
> The Notepad notes are stored on the Kindle as text (.txt) files. You can transfer the Notepad grocery list text file to your computer (via the USB cable) and then print out your shopping list to take with you. Full instructions (including location of the text files on the Kindle) can be found here: http://kappreview.com/2011/03/17/kindle-notepad-help-detailed-help-for-kindle-notepad-app/, in the "Transferring Notes" document. You will find other Notepad help documents and videos there also.
> 
> _Added:_ Actually, you can just access the .txt document right on the Kindle and print it from there, without transferring the text file to your computer, but you will need to access the Kindle using the USB cable in order to see the .txt file and print.


Thanks! I can definitely see myself printing some of my Notepad notes at some point. I will have to check out the other videos, too.


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

MartinC said:


> Not available in the UK either. On Amazon.co.uk there are three similar products. Judging by the reviews none of them work.


Not available in Canada either.
I feel like a poor relation - many books not available, now apps. Beginning to wonder if this was such a good idea.........


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought this as soon as I saw it.  I have tons of samples on the K, things I know I will like when I'm in the right mood, and they just clog things up when I try to find something else.  I put all the names on my notepad (on different notes, mystery, bio, horror, etc) and deleted the samples, now I can find what I'm looking for.

Thanks


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, super sweet! Thanks!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I so wish the Kindle had Words with Friends, the interactive scrabble game that you can play with others on their ipads, phones (BB and Iphone, ex.).  Everyone  I know plays but poor me.  lol


----------



## Roger Knights (Sep 12, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> I have also _edited_ the .txt file directly on the Kindle (without first transferring it to my computer) and saved it. It seemed to work fine, .... (I should add that I used Microsoft's Notepad program to edit the .txt file on the Kindle, just to be clearer.)


Notepad can edit its notes on a character-by-character basis. It can't define a block of text the way the Kindle does when "highlighting," with a Select / navigate / Select combination, so it can't do block deletions. It should add that feature.

Next, it should add a clipboard and the ability to copy or move blocks of Selected text to it, and to paste from it.

Then there'd be no need to hook up to the computer and use Microsoft's Notepad. (I'm hoping these features are planned for version 2. They'd add a lot of functionality.)


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I an not interested in using the Kindle to type note on but do use mine as a reader for lists of my dvd, books, cds, birthdays and other things. I type these in notepad on my laptop and transfer to the Kindle. I have a friend who uses her Kindle for her shopping lists can be seen walking round the local supermarket with it.


----------



## Spenser (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone actually use their Kindle to write on (at least when away from home)? Is this feasible, or is it just too fiddly?


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

I got this the second I saw it available.

Only used it today, and like some of the others, I didn't even open the help file.  It was very intuitive and worked wonderfully!

I haven't looked at the list of shortcuts yet, but one that I would like (if it's not there yet) is something to take you to the end (or beginning) of the document instead of having to hit the directional pad all the way.

That was the only thing I found that I would like that I didn't see it do yet.  All in all, fantastic and just the sort of thing I wanted on the Kindle!

(I wouldn't use it for extensive writing, but for quick notes or grocery lists, stuff like that, yes.  As for taking it shopping, I use a purse big enough for it to fit in)


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

tsrapp said:


> I would like (if it's not there yet) is something to take you to the end (or beginning) of the document instead of having to hit the directional pad all the way.
> 
> That was the only thing I found that I would like that I didn't see it do yet. All in all, fantastic and just the sort of thing I wanted on the Kindle!


I second that!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

tsrapp said:


> I haven't looked at the list of shortcuts yet, but one that I would like (if it's not there yet) is something to take you to the end (or beginning) of the document instead of having to hit the directional pad all the way.


You can use the page-back and page-forward buttons (on the sides of the Kindle) to move from page to page in Notepad. That is much quicker than using the 5-way directional pad.

If you haven't already, be sure to check out the very helpful Notepad instructional videos, which you can access from here: http://kappreview.com/2011/03/17/kindle-notepad-help-detailed-help-for-kindle-notepad-app/. Also, there are help documents that you can download there. I think they did an excellent job with the documentation and videos!

_Later edit: I just realized that you may have been talking about moving around quickly within a single screen. Yes, a shortcut to move from top to bottom, for example, would be handy. You can *hold down* the 5-way navigation buttons to move quickly, though. That's much faster than doing individual clicks._


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

tsrapp, Eclectic Reader, 
  The shortcut to go to the end of the document is something that we do want to try and get into V1.1 or V1.2. 

*****************
DreamWeaver - direct editing of a text file in the 'user' folder for Notepad on Kindle is fine.

Basically, at the point that you have the Kindle plugged in via USB to your PC it goes into USB mode and any changes you do are fine. 

It is advisable to be in All Notes page when plugging in Kindle or even better not to have the app open. 
Also, you will have to press Alt+D or leave the All Notes Page and return if you want to see new notes that have been added - if you plug in Kindle while Notepad app is open.

***************

Yes, Amazon will contact if there is an update. To be on the safe side, subscribing to our blog at www.kappreview.com would be good - we'll send out a post about update when it goes out.


There is no limit on number of notes - However, we have only tested with around 100 total notes max. Given the lots of different ways in which people are using it we'll have to go back and see what happens with 200 or 400 notes etc.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

abhi, I know that you and your team must be _swamped_ with inquiries since the release of Notepad! Thank you for taking the time to answer all my questions so thoroughly!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I got mine last night & really like it! No more scraps of paper floating around in my case or pockets so I remember what order the Miles Vorkosigan books go in, ferinstance.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I got it last night. 

Entered in everything I had to do today. 

Forgot I had it and didn't do several things.

The more things change, the more they stay the same . . .

Great app.

Now, what do we do to improve my memory?


Scott


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

mrscottishman said:


> Now, what do we do to improve my memory?


 I have the same problem, Scott. I put a reminder on the calendar, and then I forget to look at the calendar!


----------



## Colby (Feb 16, 2011)

ellenoc,
Been meaning to thank you for sharing the info on this app.  I bought it right away and have found it to be very useful.
Cheers,
Colby


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

Spenser said:


> Does anyone actually use their Kindle to write on (at least when away from home)? Is this feasible, or is it just too fiddly?


I have, Several times already. The typing goes quicker then you'd think, especially if you type with your thumbs text message style.  (and I'm not even a texter) (is texter even a word? LOL)

I enjoy writing poetry and short stories and it has been wonderful having the notepad on my kindle! As I always have my kindle with me. No more scrambling for a scrap of paper and pen if a few good lines of poetry pop into my head. I just whip the kindle out of my purse and type away. So far its been very easy to write and edit on the kindle. and I love that it can be exported to my computer without having to retype what I've written.

I absolutely love the Notepad!


----------



## Spenser (Mar 19, 2011)

MoonStarRaven said:


> I have, Several times already. The typing goes quicker then you'd think, especially if you type with your thumbs text message style.  (and I'm not even a texter) (is texter even a word? LOL)
> 
> I enjoy writing poetry and short stories and it has been wonderful having the notepad on my kindle! As I always have my kindle with me. No more scrambling for a scrap of paper and pen if a few good lines of poetry pop into my head. I just whip the kindle out of my purse and type away. So far its been very easy to write and edit on the kindle. and I love that it can be exported to my computer without having to retype what I've written.
> 
> I absolutely love the Notepad!


Exactly what I was thinking of using it for. Shame we can't get Notepad in the UK yet...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

MoonStarRaven said:


> I have, Several times already. The typing goes quicker then you'd think, especially if you type with your thumbs text message style.  (and I'm not even a texter) (is texter even a word? LOL)


I think I'm going to have to have my nieces give a lesson on how to text faster. I just sent a coworker a text that said "So sorry you didn't win the Mega Millions. :-/" and it took me far too long. Then again, I don't have a cell phone optimized for texting... just a regular ol' flip phone.


----------



## lucylockett (Feb 4, 2011)

I really, really like the notepad and would be able to use it to interact with my Word prg on my PC.

When I connect my usb cord to computer/kindle, I hear the "clunk" of the computer recognizing the hardware attachment. But all that appears on my kindle is a message saying that my kindle is not being charged!  

What am I doing wrong  Am I connecting to the wrong port on the computer?  Should I turn Whisper-net off first  No one else seems to have a problem, I feel like such a dummy!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

lucy:

More info might help define the problem.  What type of computer and if Windows, which version, Vista, 7, etc?  You might first try a different usb cable.  It does charge correctly using the ac adapter?

You can try another usb port - they are sometimes different on the front or back.  Sometimes hubs don't work all that well.  Also, some computers allow you to power down usb ports or allow them to "sleep."  If Windows, you need to investigate that in the Device Manager.

If you have a friend/family member, try a different computer to also narrow down the issue.

Good luck


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Lucy, I'm not sure if this is what you're seeing, but when you plug the Kindle USB cord into your computer, it is normal to get the Kindle message "USB Drive Mode: If you want to read or shop on your Kindle while continuing to charge over USB, please keep the USB cable attached, but eject your Kindle from your computer." This indicates that your computer is recognizing the Kindle.

If you're using Windows on your computer, when you plug in the Kindle you will usually see a window that pops up on the computer that has several choices, including "Open folder to view files using Windows Explorer." When you select that choice, you will then see the directory listing on the Kindle, just as you would see the directory on a computer. If that box doesn't pop up on your computer, then you'll need to navigate to the Kindle directories via Windows Explorer (look for "My Computer" or "Computer" via the Start button on the computer's taskbar).

You will then navigate to the appropriate directory on the Kindle (via the computer), and you can drag-and-drop the files between computer and Kindle as you would move files on the computer. You can find out exactly where the Notepad files are stored on the Kindle by reading the "Transferring Notes" document here: http://kappreview.com/2011/03/17/kindle-notepad-help-detailed-help-for-kindle-notepad-app/.

When you're finished transferring files, you then need to "eject" your Kindle. That way, you can access the Kindle directly again. How you will "eject" depends on your computer's operating system:


Windows Vista and 7: Click on the Start button, select "Computer" from the options, right-click on the Kindle drive icon and select "Eject" from the pop-up menu.
Windows XP: Right-click on the "Safely remove hardware" icon in the lower left-hand corner of the task bar and follow the on-screen instructions to remove Kindle.
Mac OS: Control-click on the Kindle device icon and choose "Eject."

I hope that helps. If not, just give us a bit more information and we'll try to assist further.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucy, 
 Just try this - 

When you plug in your Kindle and get the message that your Kindle is not being charged.

Just check to see if at the top of the Kindle screen it says - USB Drive Mode.

If it does, then it means that while the Kindle has been plugged in, and is available as a drive, it's not being actively charged.

************

You can then proceed with the rest of the process as DreamWeaver talked about. The link she pointed to has instructions and a video.

1st step is to go to 'Computer' and find the drive the Kindle shows up as. It will usually be something like Kindle (D. Click on this to see a list of folders in your Kindle.

2nd step is to choose the .active-content-data folder. Click on this. 

3rd step is to choose the 8a5982e82ae68fb2012bc688405e0026 sub-folder. Click on this.

4th - choose the work sub-folder in there. Click on this.

5th - choose the user folder. click on this and we've reached where we need to be.

Your notes are saved in the user folder.
They are text files and Notepad or Word can open them.

If you drag a text file to this user folder, you will be able to view it on Notepad. However, it must be a text file. Word format does not work. Anything you type in Word you can save as text format. Let me know if you need instructions on that. In the 'Save As' dialog in Word you can choose text as the format (.txt).

If you don't want to go through this process everytime, you can go to the work folder (listed above) and right click on the 'user' folder and Choose 'Create Shortcut'. Then rename that shortcut to something like 'Notepad Notes' and drag it to your desktop. 

Note: If you use a lot of USB devices the drive letter for the Kindle might get changed and the shortcut would stop working. However, if you're just using Kindle and one or two other USB devices then it should stay OK.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just downloaded Notepad last evening and also found it easy to use and helpful. I don't really have much to add right now until I use it more. I'm actually posting to this thread so I can find the thread again easily, because the comments and links from the app. developer and all the rest of you are so helpful. Thank you all!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I have used notepad for several days now. I am beginning to adjust to it. I am sure they did certain things certain ways to make it work on the kindle. That said, it just might change my life. It sure doesn't hurt to be more organized.

I didn't read the online instructions, but here is a few things I have had problems with.

You have to hold down the shift for it to work, not like a cell phone where when you push shift it goes into caps. 

Something I was doing was making duplicate files. I think I have it now.

I could never edit the name of a note file, it just kept going back to the original. I just made a duplicate with the new name and deleted the old one.

You have to hit return to make a new line, you don't cursor down or word wrap.

Since you have to hold down shift or alt for it to go to caps or functions it would be nice to have a shift key on both sides of a keyboard. That alt X thing is a trick for a touch typist, but that is a keyboard thing, not strictly a notepad issue. I wonder if they would consider making where when you pushed shift or alt it worked without holding it down. My two thumbs are crowded in that left hand lower corner.

I would go nuts with a K3 entering all the numbers I use.

All in all it was the best 99 cents I have spent on the Kindle!

Highly recommended.
Scott


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know how they implement the keyboard but I know on certain devices, holding down a key, changes it to uppercase.  I'm not sure that this is possible on the Kindle but it would be a nice way to avoid the shiftkey for getting uppercase.  The developer has indicated that they will review the fact that the shift key has be to held simultaneously with the letter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott, 

 Notepad V1.1 will have persistent Shift. So you can press Shift and then let go and then press 'A' key and get capital A. We have no ETA because Notepad V1.1 has to be done and tested on our end, and then tested and approved by Amazon. However, it will be in V1.1.

Alt is already persistent. So you can press Alt, let go, and press S, to get Alt+S = Save.

****** If you write a Note and then save and press Home. There is a bug that creates a duplicate. That'll be fixed in V1.1. That 'save on go home' feature was to save unsaved data in case you pressed Home accidentally. So if you wrote something, then pressed home by mistake, a copy would be made to save those changes in case you wanted them.

****To Edit the name of a note file: 

Option 1: On the All Notes page, move the cursor to the note. Press Alt+F. Then you can rename it.
Option 2: Click on the Note on All Notes Page. Move to the top where the name is shown. change it. Press Alt+s or the Save button.

****** Word Wrap might be in V1.2 or V1.3. We have to use enter to go down. Because if 5 way down always goes to new line there would be no way to go to the buttons at the bottom.

*** You can press Alt and then let go of Alt and press X to get Alt+X.

****** For Numbers you can use Alt and then Q W E etc. for 1 2 3 etc. Or you can use SYM key if you have to type in a phonenumber or a row of numbers.

Thanks for the compliment.

*************
***************************************************
ff2 - that fix for persistent shift will definitely be there in V1.1 along with some other things.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks very cool, I think I will get it. It could be very good for a writer who gets an idea and wants to dash off a few notes before the idea fades.

My phone just does phone calls, it's a prepaid cell phone. I was slightly tempted by the iPhone, but when I looked at the price of the packages, no thanks!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

abhi, thanks for your reply. I just assumed that since the shift didn't stick when pushed the alt didn't either, so that is good to know. 

It is also good to know that you are making improvements. A company that constantly is working on improvements ranks high in my book.

In trying to rename my note I was trying to change some letters to uppercase and it just wasn't working. It may have to do with uppercase. At the time I named the file I didn't know how to get uppercase since the method of pressing and releasing the shift key as I  am accustomed to on my cell phone didn't work.

I would think that most of the problems aren't really problems but a learning curve for me. I didn't read the instructions, I just jumped in, but that is what a lot of people will do.

User error.

best to you and your company,
Scott


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just saw this today, I know, I'm a little behind the times! And just .99? That's worth taking a chance on! I think it's going to be quite useful at times, simple and easy to use. I like it


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Sad News and a few questions. I have been using the notepad for a few weeks and thought of it as a very powerful tool to organize your thoughts, Keep information for easy reference, enter info whenever you had a Kindle at hand (like always) and keep me from dragging around my net book everywhere or losing my paper notebook (someone just drowned my latest planner with a soda, I would have never set my Kindle down on the table while eating). The notepad app was well on its way to changing my life.

This week I decided to really get organized and was entering the info I frequently refer to and make a customer list when I hit upon "you have reached the limit for a note size" error. With the print set fairly large it was just 7 pages. Now I am thinking of the app as a shopping list. I couldn't get my movie collection list into 7 notepad sized  pages.

Is this something to do with the Kindle? I have several bibles on my Kindle with plenty of room and each bible is the equivalent to hundreds of pages.

Is there a way around this? Some trick I am missing?

If I edit my notes on the computer and reinstall them can you get around the limit? It would be better than nothing. I could start a note on the kindle and when it got too big for the app I could just start another note and then paste them together on the computer and put them back on the Kindle for uninterrupted reading.

Is there a new version coming out with a bigger limit?

Also, I am curious why it won't read the notes. I use the text to speech a lot and I was thinking if you wanted to memorize something making a note of it and playing it while driving and such would be a great way to memorize.

Thanks!
Inquiring minds want to know,
Scott


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Each note is limited to 3099 characters.  Titles are limited to 20 characters.  As I recall, the developer said this limit has to do with performance (speed).  As you're typing your note, the character count displays at the bottom of the screen.

I don't know any way around this.  You cannot create larger (more than 3099 characters) notes on the computer and transfer them onto the Kindle for use in Notepad.  When you open it in Notepad, you'll get the message "Note over size limit:  The note has been truncated and saved as a copy."  You'll lose what you typed over 3099 characters.

The only suggestion I have is to break larger notes into several smaller notes.  For example, if you're creating a long alphabetical customer list, you could create several notes, labeling them "Customers A-C," "Customers E-G," etc.  For books, you could make notes by genre.

Notepad wasn't really designed to be used for longer documents.  I know that the developer is working on a few minor enhancements/fixes (such as "persistent shift key"), but I don't recall him saying that the per-note limit will be increased.  He is aware that it is a limitation for some users, though.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Thank you for the information. I tried the a-b-c thing and when you have to put a few more in with that letter and that over runs the limit, now you are really in an alphabetic mess with no where to go. If I made a separate note for each letter that would be pretty unmanageable too. 26 files to open and close to plan a driving route. 

By the time you add spaces and returns, blank lines and such 3099 characters isn't much. I was making a guide and it was only about 8 short paragraphs over seven short notepad pages (the program uses a lot of screen space) when I hit the limit the first time.

I just don't get it, when I have Kindle encyclopedias that are huge and work fine, why we are so limited on what is basically a text document? 

The projects I started with the notepad app still seem worthwhile, so I guess I will make text docs in my word processor and make books out of them to read like any Kindle book, but I won't be able to work on them on the road with the Kindle. That feature would have enabled me to keep them always up to date and work from anywhere I could hold a Kindle.

It is a nice program, but as I see it they crippled it. Instead of a powerful tool for organization it is more of a grocery list.  It wouldn't work for that for one of these extreme coupon'ers.  

best,
Scott


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

mrscottishman said:


> ....I guess I will make text docs in my word processor and make books out of them to read like any Kindle book, but I won't be able to work on them on the road with the Kindle. That feature would have enabled me to keep them always up to date and work from anywhere I could hold a Kindle.
> 
> It is a nice program, but as I see it they crippled it. Instead of a powerful tool for organization it is more of a grocery list. It wouldn't work for that for one of these extreme coupon'ers.


The per-note character restriction has also limited usefulness of Notepad for me, but it's great for the purpose it was intended.

I also create books (lists, documents, etc.) on my computer and then transfer them onto my Kindle. It _would_ be nice to be able to edit those on the Kindle, but so far that isn't possible. We have to keep in mind that developers are limited in what they can do with the Kindle apps. The company that made Notepad, 7 Dragons, seems to be very responsive to their customers. If it is possible to create a more robust note-taking app, I'm sure they'll do it if they feel it's cost-effective. There certainly would be demand for something like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

1) On the Size Limit.

* We are NOT trying to limit it. I think that's the thing that's missing here - people keep assuming we limited it just on a whim or to deny people the option to write an entire book on their Notepad App. That isn't the case. 

The 3099 character limit means notepad is limited to being a notepad.

The things we can add, we do - there's an update which is already submitted (Notepad V1.1, submitted April 1st) that has some improvements. There are some things that we can't add or don't know how to add - those won't be happening. 

The way things look it's looking rather unlikely that there will ever be a version of Notepad that you can use to write out entire books on or to write out very long notes on. The character count is put in so you can break up documents accordingly.

2) On Text to Speech.

a) There's no access to Text to Speech for apps.
b) Amazon Kindle App API doesn't support sound.

It's not possible.
********************


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

abhi. . . . if you have v 1.0 -- I assume that's what I have as I got it almost as soon as it was released (how can I tell?) -- will we get a notice from Amazon about updating it to the new version?  For books, that doesn't happen automatically; I think the publisher has to request it and then Amazon sends an email about the update to anyone who already bought it.  Each person has a choice if updating or keeping the version they have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll add an update here.

Or you can subscribe to www.kappreview.com or check it every week or two.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

abhi, thanks for your reply. I think what is confusing us (me and the people I have talked to, my brother has it and a few other internet friends) is if the Kindle can read any large text document on its own, then why can't it read a fair sized text document in notepad?

That is the part that doesn't make sense to us.

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

abhi said:


> I'm part of the team that made Notepad and thought I'd add a few points here -
> 
> 1) Amazon has said that it'll extend apps to Kindle owners outside the US at some future date. Amazon just started taking apps from international developers in end January (including us) so there's definitely progress in terms of going international.
> 
> I have no ETA - However, hopefully, it's soon.


Hi, any clue when this will be available for people outside the US, more specifically in the EU?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

> *** I think what is confusing us (me and the people I have talked to, my brother has it and a few other internet friends) is if the Kindle can read any large text document on its own, then why can't it read a fair sized text document in notepad?
> 
> That is the part that doesn't make sense to us. ****


There's nothing I can say to that except this doesn't look like it's going to change. If it were easy-to-make-happen we would have done it.

*******************

For international expansion we have no idea when apps will be available outside the US.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

abhi said:


> For international expansion we have no idea when apps will be available outside the US.


Thanks.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

wvpeach said:


> Just a note for you folks out of country, if you have a US address to add to your account you can go into manage your Kindle change your country settings to that US address ( like your traveling) and buy things from the US Kindle store.
> 
> After you purchase what you want change your country setting back to your own country to avoid the GPS unit in the Kindle eventually figuring out your not currently traveling.
> 
> This works for those of us that have homes in other countries as well as the US.


Thanks! I just did what you said, changed my country, bought the app, and then changed country back again. Worked great and the Notepad is an excellent addition to my kindle. I didn't need to read the help files. It was intuitive, a sign of a well made app i think.

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the Notepad and have never had a problem with the size limits. As the name implies its for note taking not word processing. The kindle is not a mini computer its a dedicated ereader with some nice bonus apps. I love writing stories and poetry and it has been wonderful having the Notepad on my kindle as I always have it with me but not always a pen and paper. So when I'm out and about and a few lines of poetry or story lines pop in my head I can type them into the kindle's notepad and save those thoughts Before they evaporate from my head in the hunt for pen and paper. Latter when I get home I transfer them to my computer for further work or adding to stories in progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Admins - Would appreciate it you would please not move this post to the Apps forum (at least not for a day or two). There is no other way to let Kindle owners know there is an update available so the forums are the only option.
No one reads the Apps forum so Kindle Board members won't know they have a FREE Upgrade available.

1) There is a new update for Notepad available.

2) PLEASE back up all your notes to your PC BEFORE doing the update. I can't stress how important this is.

3) PLEASE do not delete anything from your Kindle until and unless you have the new Notepad.azw2 file on it and working.

You can see the Notepad update guide here: http://ireaderreview.com/2011/06/21/kindle-notepad-v1-1-kindle-notepad-just-got-better/

You can read on how to do a backup of Notes on PC here: http://kappreview.com/2011/03/17/kindle-notepad-app-file-transfers/

**************Notepad V1.1 Improvements

1) Persistent Shift
2) The Biggest Font Size is now bigger
3) Anti-aliasing on newer Kindles
4) Speed improvements.
5) Word wrap works now.
6) The Note is saved notification doesn't block typing
7) Shortcuts to move around quickly.
 Quick Delete
9) Undo
10) Copy Paste
11) Fixes

Please do read the first post linked to above as that has details and links to downloadable help files.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you underestimate our readers. . . . .people interested in the active content do browse the "app" section -- but we'll leave it here for a bit. 

I'd also ask if you've been in touch with Amazon.  Presumably the updated version is now available via the store?  Can you work with them so they'll send out notices to folks who may want the update but don't want to go through all those steps. They certainly do it for regular books.


edit:  if you purchased it from Amazon you can go back to the product page.  It notes you've purchased it already and there is an update button on the right you can click.  When you do, it sends the new version to your device via wireless.  Your existing notes are preserved. -- Ann


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just applied the V1.1 update and I am looking forward to using the new features.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Annalog, thanks for posting that! I had checked for the v. 1.1 Notepad update yesterday, and it wasn't available. I just checked again after seeing your post, and it is now available! Yay!

If you purchased Notepad earlier, you can go to the product page at http://www.amazon.com/Notepad/dp/B004LSLN0I to obtain the update. If you purchased previously and are signed into your account it will say "update available" on the product page.

It is suggested that notes be backed up before applying the update, but my notes were still available after the update. You can read more about the update on their website here: http://ireaderreview.com/2011/06/21/kindle-notepad-v1-1-kindle-notepad-just-got-better/.

There are some very nice enhancements, including:


Copy & paste!
Persistent Shift (capital letters)
Larger font size and anti-aliasing
Speed improvements
Word wrapping
New shortcuts
Quick delete and undo


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Annalog, thanks for posting that! I had checked for the v. 1.1 Notepad update yesterday, and it wasn't available. I just checked again after seeing your post, and it is now available! Yay!
> ...


This morning I saw the announcement in the Lets Talk Kindle! section; it had been posted late yesterday. I did a backup of my K2 this morning and downloaded/appplied the update via wireless before leaving for work. I will try it out at lunch today but I did see that the update was successful and that my notes were still available. It is Copy and Paste that I am anxious to try!

In reference to the discussion on the file length limit, I was not surprised that there was a limit. I remember running into the Windows Notepad file size limit a few times when using it as a emergency code editor. Also, having run into some long waits when saving annotations on books on my K2, I am not surprised that the developer saw a need for a limit due to performance.


----------



## ericbfdl (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you both.  I just got the update from Amazon. It was very easy. Just one click.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann, 
  Amazon has a pretty good update process. They do not, however, send out updates for Apps - Users have to go themselves and get the update sent to their Kindle from the product page.

That's why all this posting everywhere to let users know. Thanks for letting the post stay for a while in the main section and for merging into the appropriate post later.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

abhi,
Thank you for posting for us here at KB.
I purchased the app in April and indeed did not see this thread as I do not regularly look at the app folders here.  They last time I looked at them they just contained discussions by some who wanted to develop apps for the Kindle.
It is good to know that there is this kind of info here at KB now.

I think we need a "news" thread here at KB.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a question.
I purchased Notebook in April and update 1.1 just came out this week.
So I need it.
But how do we know if we have version 1.0 or 1.1?
For later reference, you see.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Geoff, you have to get the update your self from the Product Page.

A few posts above, DreamWeaver has listed how to get the update -



> If you purchased Notepad earlier, you can go to the product page at http://www.amazon.com/Notepad/dp/B004LSLN0I to obtain the update. If you purchased previously and are signed into your account it will say "update available" on the product page.
> 
> It is suggested that notes be backed up before applying the update, but my notes were still available after the update. You can read more about the update on their website here: http://ireaderreview.com/2011/06/21/kindle-notepad-v1-1-kindle-notepad-just-got-better/.


When you select the Kindle you have Notepad on, and press the yellow 'Go' button, then the new version will be sent wirelessly to your Kindle.

****************

To tell you have the newest version - open Notepad and press Menu - If the last item on the Menu is 'More from 7 Dragons' then you have the newest version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The new one also has a default "if found return to" note that I don't remember being there before I downloaded the update. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok,
I asked because there is no version number apparently in the app.
I understand how to tell the diff betwn the 1.0 and 1.1.
How will we tell the diff btwn 1.1 and the next version?
I know we don't need to worry about that now, but

Just askin.....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The new one also has a default "if found return to" note that I don't remember being there before I downloaded the update. . . .


Yes, Ann, that is new. I had made my own "if found, return to" note after downloading the original version of Notepad, and after the 1.1 update I saw there was another. Initially, I was confused, thinking it had made a copy of my original note. Then I opened it and I realized it was an addition included in the update. 



geoffthomas said:


> I asked because there is no version number apparently in the app.


Actually, there is a version number included in the newest version 1.1 of Notepad. When you're in Notepad and press Menu, the version number is included in "About." I'm not sure if that was there in the original version 1.0, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

There are a few easy ways to tell if you have the new version (Notepad V1.1):

1) When you first open Notepad - just click Menu on the All Notes page and the last option in the Menu is 'More from 7 Dragons'.

2) If you go to Menu > About - there is a line in the first para "This is Notepad V1.1".

3) If you go into any note and press down on the 5-way twice you get the Copy-Paste Menu - which has buttons for Copy/Paste/Delete/Cancel.

4) A new note called `If Found Return To has been added.

**********************

All of these were missing in Notepad V1.0.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabulous,
thank you.
that was just the answer that I was looking for.
It appears that I did not update yet, so there is no version number to be found.
And so I will now go and do so.

See this is exactly what KB is famous for....providing help and info for kindle owners.
All the wonderful authors in the Cafe are nice.
But this is what most of us came here for.

Just sayin......


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks i am also going to try it.


----------

